
Live map of London Underground trains - jgv
http://traintimes.org.uk/map/tube/
======
revorad
Matthew Somerville who made this has a bunch of other awesome things on his
website - <http://www.dracos.co.uk>

One I used just yesterday was for finding postboxes in the UK given a postcode
- <http://www.dracos.co.uk/play/locating-postboxes/>.

------
revorad
Source code at <https://github.com/dracos/underground-live-map>

